# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Leichte Protektorenweste oder Protektorenhemd für Enduro

## noox

Bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten Protektoren-Weste für Enduro. Kann gut sein, dass ich  mir doch eine Lizenz hole und auch das eine oder andere Rennen in Italien fahre. Dort ist auch Rückenprotektor-Pflicht (oder Rucksack mit Protektor). 

Ich möchte aber  meine Camelback-Rucksäcke ohne Protektor behalten. Daher eine leichte Protektoren-Weste oder Jacke, bzw. ein Protektor-Shirt. Wichtig finde ich dabei auch einen Schulter-Protektor-Einsatz, weil die Schulter doch ein sehr anfälliges Gelenk ist und Verletzungen oft sehr langwierig sind.


Freunde haben mir die Race Face Flank Core empfohlen. Liegt angeblich gut an und soll relativ kühl sein. Negativ ist allerdings, der relativ kurze Rückenprotektor (Zusammen mit Rucksack finde ich das aber weniger problemtisch). Außerdem neigt das Teil angeblich ziemlich zum Stinken. Außerdem findet man es kaum in den Online-Shops.


Kennt die jemand von euch? Gibt's gscheite Alternativen? Von Freunden weiß ich auch von anderen so leichten Westen, wo sich z.B. das Stretch-Material sehr schnell auflöst, etc...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Also ich kann dir die IXS Cleaver empfehlen. 
Viel luftiger als das Teil wirst nicht leicht was bekommen. Hatte schon viele an und in 90% kommst allein im Stehen schon in Schwitzen.
Das man die Cleaver so Modular tragen kann müsste die auch sehr entgegen kommen. Da kannst wirklich das anziehen was du willst bzw. brauchst. Der Preis ist zwar net bei den günstigsten aber das Geld immer wert.

----------


## willi

Na die Cleaver ist nix für Enduro meiner Meinung. Für DH super aber ich glaub für Enduro zu schwer.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mit 2kg zu schwer?
Mir will mit vergleichbarem Schutz nix leichteres einfallen. Nicht mal mein altes Oneal Ripper hat das geschafft und das war schon ziemlich zart, bis auf den Rückenprotektor.

Vielleicht dass das Nukeproof leichter ist, das bietet aber auch keinen vergleichbaren Schutz. Zudem löst es sich in Rekordzeit auf was man so liest.
Ich hab inzwischen ja wirklich schon alles anprobiert was es zwischen Graz und Bruck zu finden gab, aber das Cleaver ist bis jetzt unerreicht. Zudem muss man ja nicht die volle Montour tragen, kann ja nach belieben abgespeckt werden.

----------


## willi

Gegen die Race Face ist da schon was um. Ich glaub eher was mit Schaum wäre für Enduro besser.

----------


## noox

Ja, kommt mir auch so vor. Ich hab die Dainese Weste mit getrenntem Rückenpanzer. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Cleaver noch etwas luftiger ist. Allerdings scheint die Cleaver nur minimal weniger "aufzutragen" bzw. massiv zu sein. Wenn ich einen Rückenpanzer einzeln will, habe ich eh meinen Dainese.

Allerdings sitzt mit so einem dicken Panzer der Rucksack nur mehr halb so gut. Also die Cleaver ist glaub ich nicht wirklich was ich suche.

Idealerweise wär's was, was ich während der ganzen Tour über Stunden anhaben kann. Also nicht ständig aus- und anziehen und in den Rucksack stopfen muss.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sehe da kein Problem, fahr auch alles mit Rucksack im Park. Zum eine weil Camelbak zum anderen weil i bei einer Panne net blöd runterschieben will. Der sitzt bei der Cleaver schon reht gut. 

Ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar warum du das Cleaver nicht über längerm Zweitraum tragen kannst. Das Nukeproof ist jetzt auch net unbedingt luftiger aber halt etwas leichter. 
Wie das bei dem Leatt 3DF aussieht weiss ich nicht, dass ist eine der wenigen die ich noch nicht probieren konnte.
Aber sowas in die Richtung wird dann die einzige alternative sein.

Wobei es relativ logisch ist das solche Westen/Jacken zum stinken neigen. Denn zwischen Schutzschaum und Haut ist nur eine dünne Lage Stoff die nur minimal den Schweiß aufnehmen und abtransportieren kann. Bestes Beispiel ist die POC VPD 2.0, kenn da auch keine die nicht zum Himmel stinkt, zudem verhärtet der Schaum recht schnell wenn er oft gewaschen wird. Ist bei meinen VPD Leg auch so. Stört zwar nicht, aber könnte mir vorstellen das die Schutzwirkung bzw. die Schlagdämpfung etwas darunter leidet.

----------


## willi

Die Cleaver ist super keine Frage. Für Park und DH Einsätze. Aber sie ist schon massiver im Aufbau gegen so eine leichte mit Schaum wie die von RF z.B.Bei so einem Rennen muss man ja auch Bergauf denke ich. Da merkt man warscheinlich schon den Unterschied.

----------


## noox

Ich denk mir halt so: Ich brauch nicht wirklich was, was ich auch zum Downhillen anziehen würde. Weil sowas habe ich eh schon. Sollte mindestens eine Stufe darunter sein.

Zwecks stinken: Es gibt Stoffe, die sind da unempfindlicher, und solche, die neigen zum Stinken.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ok, dann ist´s klar. Wenn du eine Stufe drunter willst. 
Von Bluegrass gibt´s das D30 B+S, ist aber auch auf der schwereren Seite (wegen dem Rückenprotektor), von Oneal gibts da auch eines.
Name fällt mir grad nicht ein. Ist superleicht und eher als Zusatzschutz für unter dem SJ gedacht. 
Sonst fällt mir auf anhieb nix ein, ist halt net so mei Beuteschema  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Sehe da kein Problem, fahr auch alles mit Rucksack im Park. Zum eine weil Camelbak zum anderen weil i bei einer Panne net blöd runterschieben will. Der sitzt bei der Cleaver schon reht gut.


Beim DH fahre ich auch immer mit Leatt Brace - und das finde ich nur ein Krampf mit Rucksack. In letzter Zeit hatte ich auch immer Glück, sodass ich vielleicht 1-2x im Jahr mit Platten oder mal mit abgerissenem Schaltwerk runterrollen musste. Deswegen nimm ich keinen Rucksack mit. Genau genommen ist das sogar ein Grund, warum ich gar net so ein Fan von PDS bin, weil das ohne Rucksack nicht wirklich geht, aber vom Charackter doch DH ist, wo ich doch lieber mit echten Protektoren unterwegs bin.

Aber so hat halt jeder so seine Vorlieben.

----------


## hhacks

Die (www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinkbik...1-15-2013.html) machen ja hier auf deiner Seite Werbung  :Wink: 

Ich bin aber der Meinung dass du mit leicht und luftig keinen vernünftigen Schulterschutz kriegen wirst.
Das RF Westerl sieht da eh noch gut aus.

Die 
www.allsportprotection.com/Tr..._p/tld0030.htm
hatte ich mal an, die ist nur in der langen Version mit dem Ellbogenschützer gut gesessen.
Ansonsten hat sie sich nicht sehr hochwertig angefühlt, zumal der Rückenprotektor aus einzelnen in separaten Taschen eingenähten Schaumstoffpads besteht. Da dus aber mit Rucksack tragen willst vielleicht eine Idee.

Wenns nur um den Rücken geht, find ich die sehr gut:
www.scott-sports.com/global/e...ack-Protector/

Die hier würde ich gern mal probieren, vielleicht aber schon zuviel für dich:
www.scott-sports.com/global/e...DH-Body-Armor/

----------


## mankra

Schau Dir die 3DF Protektoren von Leatt an:
www.leatt.com/shop/body-prote...body-soft.html

Ich hab die Airfit Jacke seit ein paar Wochen, ein Traum. Am Anfang füllt man sich sogar etwas "nackt", so unmerkbar ist die Jacke.

Die Schwarzen, mit Airfit als Bezeichnung, haben gelochte und somit belüftete Platten und einen zusätzlichen Gurt zum fixieren.

Die Grauen haben volle Platten und ich glaub, bei den Schultern auch bißerl weniger

----------


## noox

Es ist vermutlich wirklich schwierig. Bis vor kurzem wollte ich ja gar keinen Protektor beim Enduro-Fahren (außer Helm, Knie und Rucksack - wenn ohne Rucksack, dann den einzelnen Rückenprotektor von meiner DH-Dainese-Weste). Aber da mein Rucksack keinen Protektor hat, ein Rückenprotektor bei den italienischen Rennen aber Pflicht ist, bräuchte ich so was Leichtes unter dem Rucksack. Und wenn was für die Schultern dabei wäre, wär's auch net verkehrt. Beim ersten Einschlag könnte das Race Face Teil da schon helfen. Und wenn man weiter rutscht und sich das Teil verdreht, muss ma halt hoffen, dass es nimmer so schlimm ist - besser als nix halt.

Ich denke ich werd das RF-Teil mal bestellen. Ich hoffe ich muss dann net wieder 3 Produkte bestellen, bis ma eins daugt.

----------


## steve session

Ich hab mir mal das Sub Gear Shirt von SIX SIX ONE bzw das STV Short Sleeve Protector Shirt von Oneal angesehen (sieht ähnlich der Race Face aus) und finde das die Schulterpolster eher umsonst sind weil sie nicht wirklich fest sitzen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die beim Sturz allzu viel bringen.

Aber es ist schwer was leichtes mit Schulterpolster zu finden, finde die neue EVOC Weste mit den Schulterpolstern interessant aber für den Enduro Einsatz wahrscheinlich auch wieder zu viel

----------


## noox

Ich glaub ganz umsonst ist das gar nicht. Besonders gefährlich sind ja stumpfe Einwirkungen - wennst also gerade drauffällst. Weil dann die ganze Energie aufgenommen wird. Wennst nur so dahin rutscht, dann kann ja die Energie eh durch's Rutschen vermindert werden. 

Außerdem sollten die Träger vom Rucksack das ganze auch noch ein bisschen stabilisieren. Ein Trikot ist dann auch noch drüber. 

Aber prinzipiell habt ihr schon recht: bei seitlichen Belastungen wird das sofort verrutschen.

----------


## steve session

Da könntest recht haben das es mit Rucksack besser sitzt und stabilisiert wird.

----------


## Focknpudding

Servus Leute,

da ich ab und zu mal mit meinem Enduro in Saalbach, Sölden, Nauders unterwegs bin suche ich eine Protektorenjacke da ich mir bei Liftunterstützten Trails einfach mehr Sicherheit wünsche.

Sollte guten Schutz an den Armen und am Rücken bieten und denoch nicht allzu heiß sein wenn man mal ein paar Höhenmeter treten muss. Wenn man die Ärmel abzippen könnte wäre es auch nicht schlecht, jedoch kein Muss.

Hab mir letztens die Alpinestars Evolution LS bestellt jedoch sitzt die bei mir (1,85cm groß, 72kg) nicht gut sodass die Protektoren mehr verutschen als schützen. Vielleicht wäre hier ein Protektorenhemd besser für eine schmale Statur? Wie schauts da mit Schutz aus bei den Protektorenhemden?

Hatte noch nie eine Protektorenjacke bzw. Proektorenhemd deshalb kenne ich mich hiermit nicht gut aus.

Wäre froh über ein paar Vorschläge und Meinungen eurerseits.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten !

Mfg

----------


## Vuntzam

Ich hab die Race Face Flank Core D30.
Wie gut sie im Ernstfall schützt konnte ich zum Glück noch nicht feststellen. Ich trage sie Up- sowie Downhill. Abgesehen davon das man mehr schwitzt merkt man sie kaum. Die Wärmeentwicklung geht meiner Ansicht nach erst bergauf im Hochsommer Richtung unerträglich. An den Unterarmen trage ich je nach Bedarf separate 661 Prodektoren. Mit meinen ca. 178cm, eher breite Schultern passt mir die M ziemlich optimal.

----------

